# 190 NSW Systems administrator



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Anyone Got invitation for 190 NSW, System administrator? under stream 2


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sasi88 said:


> Anyone Got invitation for 190 NSW, System administrator? under stream 2


Hi Sasi,
As per immitracker, I could see a person has received the invite on 05th April.
After which, I don't see any.
What are your timelines & when did you apply your EOI?


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Hi Sasi,
> As per immitracker, I could see a person has received the invite on 05th April.
> After which, I don't see any.
> What are your timelines & when did you apply your EOI?


Hi Sasi,
I got the NSW invite today.


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Chentooz,
I had lodged EOI in December 28, 2016 with 60+5 points. Received NSW invitation to apply for SS on 31rst March and received SS on April 10th. Applied for Visa on 17th April, Medicals done on 26th April. Not the status shows 'Assessment In Progress'.


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sasi88 said:


> Hi Chentooz,
> I had lodged EOI in December 28, 2016 with 60+5 points. Received NSW invitation to apply for SS on 31rst March and received SS on April 10th. Applied for Visa on 17th April, Medicals done on 26th April. Not the status shows 'Assessment In Progress'.


Nice to hear from you.


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

*NSW Nomination Approved*

Friends,
My NSW Nomination has been approved today & received email to submit the VISA Application.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Friends,
> My NSW Nomination has been approved today & received email to submit the VISA Application.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thanks Poyoda/Sasi.
Finally, I managed to submit the VISA application on 25th May.
Submitted all the documents including Medicals except PCC.
I shall be submitting PCC by next week.
In this case, I am just curious to know how is the chance of getting a "Direct Grant" for me?


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Thanks Poyoda/Sasi.
> 
> Finally, I managed to submit the VISA application on 25th May.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure but application is assigned to CO quite fast. Mine was lodged on 12th May and I got contacted by CO on 23rd May. If u can get everything uploaded before CO is assigned and there's no further clarifications, I guess u can look at direct grant. Oh just a tip, my CO asked for additional employment proof such as payslips for the last 5 yrs, so if u hv, do upload yours too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

poyoda said:


> I'm not sure but application is assigned to CO quite fast. Mine was lodged on 12th May and I got contacted by CO on 23rd May. If u can get everything uploaded before CO is assigned and there's no further clarifications, I guess u can look at direct grant. Oh just a tip, my CO asked for additional employment proof such as payslips for the last 5 yrs, so if u hv, do upload yours too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information.
I had already submitted the payslips for my 10yrs of career. :eek2:
It took me almost a day to gather all the payslips & tax returns.


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

I have just subscribed to this thread, i have done my EOI for NSW with 60 points.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

How many points did you have when invited?


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

mrigor said:


> how many points did you have when invited?


60+5

Only saw the invite today , but i have some few hours to respond before deadline.


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

*waiting for Grant*

Hello Everyone,

Me too a Sys Administrator, Just waiting for the Grant. Details in my Signature. Wish everyone Good Luck !

regards,
rajnath27


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Me too a Sys Administrator, Just waiting for the Grant. Details in my Signature. Wish everyone Good Luck !
> 
> ...


Hi Rajnath,
Sailing in the same boat!!
Any idea on the delay?


----------



## ankur_gam_22 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone Got invitation for 190 NSW, System administrator? under stream 2
I applied on 22nd June with 70 points total till now no Invite. Please confirm


----------



## PankajPandav (Aug 22, 2016)

Did any one get the grant? I am waiting for the grant. Not sure why its taking so much time.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

What is stream 2? Are system admins getting grants? As they were in CSOL list before and now also the same, what are chances?

Thank you



ankur_gam_22 said:


> Anyone Got invitation for 190 NSW, System administrator? under stream 2
> I applied on 22nd June with 70 points total till now no Invite. Please confirm


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is stream 2? Are system admins getting grants? As they were in CSOL list before and now also the same, what are chances?
> 
> Thank you


Hey Buddy,

Kindly go through this Link to know about "NSW Stream2"

https://imminews.com.au/2016/06/17/nsw-state-sponsorship/

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Feel like, Application is in Coma stage . Whenever you log in, same status.


----------



## nehajn2000 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you. What I can understand is CSOL(MLTSSL) occupations as per previous list are stream 2 like system admin etc, while SOL (STSOL) are stream 1. Please correct me if i am wrong?

Thank you



Rajnath27 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Kindly go through this Link to know about "NSW Stream2"
> 
> ...


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

PankajPandav said:


> Did any one get the grant? I am waiting for the grant. Not sure why its taking so much time.


Hey Pankaj,

Did you get any call for Employment verification from AHC in the mean time ?

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you. What I can understand is CSOL(MLTSSL) occupations as per previous list are stream 2 like system admin etc, while SOL (STSOL) are stream 1. Please correct me if i am wrong?
> 
> Thank you


No Not right. 

You understood the opposite  . Kindly refer this link again:

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Google Docs for 2017 Visa Applications*

Dear Fellow Sys Admins  ,

There's a Link to upload visa Grant status for all who applied from Jan 2017.

You may update your status here in this link for quick reference: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0


regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I am happy to announce that we have got grant today, totally unexpected.
I wish everyone to get their grants soon.


----------



## chentooz (Apr 9, 2017)

sasi88 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to announce that we have got grant today, totally unexpected.
> I wish everyone to get their grants soon.


Hearty Congratulations, Sasi.
Wishing you very best for the "Big Move".


----------



## sasi88 (Mar 30, 2017)

chentooz said:


> Hearty Congratulations, Sasi.
> Wishing you very best for the "Big Move".



Thank you so much Chentooz


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

*deep*



ankur_gam_22 said:


> Anyone Got invitation for 190 NSW, System administrator? under stream 2
> I applied on 22nd June with 70 points total till now no Invite. Please confirm


Hi I have also applied for stream under print journalist category.

regards


----------



## diyan (Jan 3, 2018)

sasi88 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am happy to announce that we have got grant today, totally unexpected.
> I wish everyone to get their grants soon.


Congrats,

What was your score and EOI date.


----------

